# Baker21, dooka & Chris_Z4 vs Skoda Superb MK2.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well...........:wave:

This is my first detail of 2012 on DW so I would like to wish all those regular and new readers a Happy New Year..............:thumb:

For those of you that follow my details you will know I have detailed a fair few Skoda's and what better way to start the New Year with than the flagship Skoda Superb MK2.........:car:

This Superb is owned by Malcolm who previously owned a very nice Octavia vRS MK2 FL that I detailed previously:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156952

Malcolm has kept in contact and touched base with me to try and sort out his new motor which he has changed too recently...........:driver:

After viewing the car, we agreed a date and luckily for Malcolm this 'Enhancement Detail' would see me rope Rob and Chris into another day of banter and detailing with hopefully some good results........:buffer:

So, this was the Superb in the morning at dooka HQ:
































































And while we are here, Rob demonstrating the rear leg room in the Superb to start the day off:










Now I have detailed one of these before and they are big beasts, this particular motor had been previously owned by a Painter and Decorator / Builder who ensured the interior had seat covers on from day one, so the interior was immaculate, the exterior however showed signs of repair here and there but also entirely covered in some white paint splatters.......:doublesho

With that in mind it was time to get cracking and on with the detail.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

Firstly apologies in advance for the amount of images, plenty to scroll through.......

So the normal process would be to remove the wheels, sadly one of the common problems with the Skoda Superb MK2 is the wheel faces are diamond cut and corrode badly under the lacquer, all of these wheels had therefore been refurbed and not well either.....

A quick clean of these was required with the wheels looking to receive a full strip and refurb in the future......:thumb:

With that in mind the car was moved out into the wash bay and looked as follows:



















Wheels were attended too by me looking as follows:










These were rinsed and the arches rinsed at the same time:










Then I applied some Megs Wheel Brightener and this was aggitated with the Daytona Wheel Brush and then the dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt:



















These were then rinsed and Iron-X applied, little was removed so finished the others in the same manner with a final rinse......:thumb:










Rob meanwhile had been getting busy with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes on all the shuts, etc:




































































































The Superb, like my older version, has many interesting features including 'Detailer Bottle' hooks:



















The engine bay was also treated to some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










With the 'White Paint' all over the car we had to remove this in various stages, some of it came off easily with different product applciation, some took more time due to the size of the splatters, first up we covered the whole car in Citrus Degreaser mixed with warm water:



















This was left to dwell and then the car was foamed with a mixture of Megs APC, Snow Foam and Megs Hyper Wash:



























































































This was then rinsed:





































Next up time to wash the car using the 2BM and some dooka Woolie Wash Pads:










'Pad Pose' time:




























This was then rinsed down:




























We then went around the car claying it with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay and Megs Last Touch for lube, now this removed very little, the paintwork was clean of contaminents apart from the 'White Paint' all over it..........

We also choose to clay the windscreen at this point:










After another rinse we moved the car inside and I the dried the whole car with a Uber Drying Towel:










Due to the nature of this 'White Paint' we had to individually clay each panel, then dry it before machining it with some Bilt Hamber more agressive clay, this was time consuming to say the least:










So once we had 99% of the 'White Paint' off the car we broke out the rotaries and selected our panels to start with, I opted for the Passenger Rear Wing, which looked as follows:



















The rear end had seen some paint, specific to the rear bumper and this wing had clearly been machined, readings were just below 100:



















Working on the rear half with some a 3M Yellow Polishing pad and Megs 205 the following was achieved:




























And removing the tape:



















As you can see there were some deeper RDS marks that remained but as this was a day Enhancement on a rather large motor this was a good improvement........:thumb:

Then I popped along to a different postcode, I mean the front of the car.........

Rob had been busy machining the Driver's Front Wing producing a nice 50/50:




























As you can see the gloss level is drastically improved and it's almost like two completely different colours, happy with this we both carried on:




























Drivers Front Wing - Before:










After:



















Then Rob moved onto the Driver's Door, great flake pop after:



















I was making good progress on the other half of the Passenger Rear Wing, as seen under the LED Lenser:



















Compared to below it:










The 50/50 line:










Some action shots:





































Then the finished article, deeper marks remain:










I then started to move to the front of the car so onto the huge Passenger Rear Door, which looked as follows under the dooka Defect Spotter:










Halogens:



















The rear after the same combination:














































50/50:




























Then onto the front half:





































The final result and again deeper marks remained:










Onto the Front Passenger Door and there were some interesting marks around the door handle:



















The door itself wasn't looking clever:





































Half the door done:



















Then I moved onto the Front Passenger Wing achieving similar 50/50's:










Rob had moved onto the bonnet, which really needed a full correction but achieve a lovely 50/50 down the centre of the bonnet:




























After:



















All that remained was for me to do the same on my half of the car........:lol:

Rob meanwhile had turned 'Wideboy' on me and had moved to the Driver' Rear Wing:



















I then moved my attention to the top of the tailgate - 50/50:










Then I moved on the tailgate achieving the following:










Compared to the other side:










Slight 50/50:










With the day moving on and still plenty to do we were joined by our other honoury dooka member - Chris_Z4 and what better way to say hello than letting him loose on the B-Pillars:










Followed by the lower sills:










I at this point was on the Rear Bumper:





































Now as I am sure we are all aware around 4pm it's getting pretty dark nowadays, so out with one of the work lamps and the Superb was outside being rinsed:










We then foamed the car and left this to dwell:










I then rinsed the car:










Back inside we applied some Megs Last Touch:










Then Chris and I dried the car with some Uber Drying Towels:










I had spoken to Malcolm on numerous occasions about sealants and waxes and as his previous motor had received the Zaino treatment this was our chosen path, so first up time for some Z-AIO via the G220:



















This was buffed off and then a Z6 Wipedown was completed:










Next up we decided to apply some Zaino Z2 via the G220:





































This was left to cure for 20 mins and then buffed off, another Z6 Wipedown was completed and then finally a Z8 Wipedown:










All the door shuts were treated to some Jeffs Prime:










Chris meanwhile had been sealing up the wheels with some CG Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:










This was buffed off and Chris then applied some AS Highstyle to the tyres via a Paintbrush:










All the glass was then cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner:










All the windows on the exterior were sealed with some Halfords Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

























































































































































































































The car looked very slick following Malcolm driving away after collecting it so I asked him to send on some images the following day in day light, an overcast day but hopefully shows some depth:



















If you have made it this far, many thanks and I hope it was worth the time.......

Big thanks go to Malcolm for letting us loose on his Skoda Superb, with some pleasing results and I know it will be looked after.........:wave:

As always it's a please to detail with Rob and Chris, good banter and plenty of laughs, so thanks for your support guys.......:thumb:

Plenty of things to look forward to this year at dooka HQ for dooka detailing so watch this space........:wave:

Comments welcome as always......


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work guys...
I will just add chris is obviously the main man there as he has a Festool


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent results as usual Si :thumb:

Your challenge though is to post a pic of Rob whilst he is detailing without the hat


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work buddy, looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Great as usual


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great improvment on it. Unit looks spot on- Is it a garage or a unit? Sorry if iv missed it else were.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Si, looks very glossy! Superb job! .... Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work as usual gents!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely work guys...
> I will just add chris is obviously the main man there as he has a Festool


Cheeky sod Marc  ..

The wide boy comment made me chuckle..

I was happy with the turn around on this Skoda :thumb:..


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

The A-Team strikes again :thumb: Great transformation :buffer:

Daz


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking good, guys.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Another fantastic write up  great turn around on that paintwork :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Great work, and the Superb is a great car. Quite a few used as taxis here, so much room.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

My favourite picture, should be in the Skoda catalogue !










Envy on your friends, detailing is fun in a team.

some counter:27


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

skoda superb result
:thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great job!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracking result and great cars - love mine!

Cheers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent stuff as always mate :thumb:
Write ups are always a pleasure. 
Good to see the zaino getting some action as well


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Good job as usual :thumb:

do You found skoda superb paintwork hard as other VAG group cars ??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely work guys...
> I will just add chris is obviously the main man there as he has a Festool


Steady on now Marc, he did start on a Makita........:buffer:



vRS Carl said:


> Excellent results as usual Si :thumb:
> 
> Your challenge though is to post a pic of Rob whilst he is detailing without the hat


No chance, it's part of our 'gentlemans agreement' between Rob and I........



JamesR1 said:


> Great improvment on it. Unit looks spot on- Is it a garage or a unit? Sorry if iv missed it else were.


This is Rob's unit named dooka HQ, more changes due this year...........:thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Great work Si, looks very glossy! Superb job! .... Sorry, couldn't resist!






dooka said:


> Cheeky sod Marc  ..
> 
> The wide boy comment made me chuckle..
> 
> I was happy with the turn around on this Skoda :thumb:..


Thought the wide boy comment suited you well buddy............



Alzak said:


> Good job as usual :thumb:
> 
> do You found skoda superb paintwork hard as other VAG group cars ??


Sure is Alzal, varies dependant on the model but this one was no different, always depends on the depth of swirls and scratches with various combinations as to what results you can achieve in a day..........:buffer:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the finish, fantastic job, and good use of the telephoto lens to get the front and back of the car in the same pics,,
Top work...:argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..some very nice reflections..


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work guys especially for an enhancement.
the reflection photos at the end are amazing.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great enhancement guys :thumb:

what an awesome colour car - like it lots 

:wave:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Great result and a stunning effort guys! Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

nice work ! , nice garage too ! nobodys getting in there in a hurry roller door and garage doors !!!!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice dude

Is this like a Passat or A4 size?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work yet again team.
Think the real man is Baker with the Makita. Obviously using lesser weight machines shows your opperating with toothpicks as arms:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

cleancar said:


> nice work ! , nice garage too ! nobodys getting in there in a hurry roller door and garage doors !!!!!!


That's the plan and if they got in the car's wouldn't be going anywhere with the posts up........:thumb:



Concours Car Care said:


> Very nice dude
> 
> Is this like a Passat or A4 size?


Much bigger than both, even my MK1 Superb is 6 inchs longer than it's equivalent B5.5 Passat and it's all about the 6 inchs...........



Beau Technique said:


> Nice work yet again team.
> Think the real man is Baker with the Makita. Obviously using lesser weight machines shows your opperating with toothpicks as arms:lol:


That's made me laugh Scott, thanks for your support, in reality I am the toothpick arm man, Rob is a big lad but hopefully he won't read that and get the wrong idea as it's bad enough what he says to me when we have the machines rotating.........:buffer:

As for Chris, the guy is ripped even with the lightest machine............:doublesho


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> That's made me laugh Scott, thanks for your support, in reality I am the toothpick arm man, Rob is a big lad but hopefully he won't read that and get the wrong idea as it's bad enough what he says to me when we have the machines rotating.........:buffer:
> 
> As for Chris, the guy is ripped even with the lightest machine............:doublesho


Reading it back it does read more taking the pizzle than support so to reiterate... The man is the Makita user:thumb: Wait until the Beau-meister pops down at some point to the Dooka den. Comparing guns is a must ( cue odd and random remarks... ):lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work as ever guys


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Reading it back it does read more taking the pizzle than support so to reiterate... The man is the Makita user:thumb: Wait until the Beau-meister pops down at some point to the Dooka den. Comparing guns is a must ( cue odd and random remarks... ):lol:


:lol:

Your welcome anytime and I know Rob has said the same, be great to catch up sometime 

Be great to get that road trip 'on the road'....:thumb:


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice work.

Great turnaround....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

> Much bigger than both, even my MK1 Superb is 6 inchs longer than it's equivalent B5.5 Passat and it's all about the 6 inchs...........


:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

Simon

First - A great big thanks for such an excellent job at rejuvenating the paintwork and eliminating those white paint spots.
It looked so much better after the hard work from you, Rob and Chris:thumb:
I can understand from the pictures and write-up how difficult it must have been in getting rid of these white spots but my car is now where I want it be presentation wise:driver:
I appreciate the 'extras' you did on the wheels, engine bay and door jambs.
I'm always amazed when detailers get together that the passion and enthusiasm comes through to the end result. I could see on Saturday that my pride and joy had been really 'cared' for.

As a separate thank you, you've done an amazing write-up. I'm sure Fleet Street are looking for honest journalists:lol:

Malcolm

AKA PowerMalc on Briskoda


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I still miss my Mk1 Superb, and would love a Mk2. :argie:

That looks absolutely gorgeous, nice work Team Dooka :thumb:

Chris


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

'Superb' work you lot (chortle chortle).

Was there any particular reason for using Z2 with the G220? Did it allow for thinner layers or the like?

Interesting.. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> 'Superb' work you lot (chortle chortle).
> 
> Was there any particular reason for using Z2 with the G220? Did it allow for thinner layers or the like?
> 
> Interesting.. :thumb:


Exactly that Alan, applying most products via the G220 can allow you to get really thin layers of the product and this was the thought process behind it.........:buffer:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Lovely work guys...
> I will just add chris is obviously the main man there as he has a Festool





Baker21 said:


> Exactly that Alan, applying most products via the G220 can allow you to get really thin layers of the product and this was the thought process behind it.........:buffer:


And you use a lot less product ..

@ Scott, cheeky bugger  ..


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work there guys! :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Top work guys.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Superb job as usual Simon!!
When did Malcolm get rid of the Octy?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

robbo51 said:


> Superb job as usual Simon!!
> 
> When did Malcolm get rid of the Octy?


Good question, maybe he will respond on here, if not I will find out..........:wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Superb work guys great correction and finish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work guys on a great car, really like the colour of that skoda, major improvement after correction.


----------



## EssTee (Jan 28, 2007)

robbo51 said:


> Superb job as usual Simon!!
> When did Malcolm get rid of the Octy?


I changed to this Superb on 10th December, I part exchanged my VRS to a Skoda dealer in Manchester. They have it up for sale at £14690
My VRS was immaculate and I had managed to keep in excellent condition after Simon had detailed it shortly after I got it new in January 2010, there was nothing wrong with it.
My wife did not find the VRS very comfortable, I had always fancied a Superb even when I bought the VRS, I also had some long term concerns about servicing costs of a diesel. (gearbox oil change every 40,000 miles, cambelt change every 4 years, possible Diesel Particulate Filter problems).
S/H petrol 1.8TSi Superbs are good value for money at the momment IMO
Managed to do a straight swap

Very pleased with it especially now Simon has made it look right:thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Another great turn around to really bring the paint back to it's former glory :thumb:

I still think that Rosso Brunello is _the _ colour to have on a Superb .... but only when clean (I saw a grubby estate in it and it looked very dull and uninspiring) I just wish my job meant I could of had the Rosso Brunello & Ivory leather combo


----------

